# V60 plastic server/decanter



## SDM (Apr 1, 2020)

I had this glass 02 V60 decanter which I find useful for making coffee for two.

It broke after I knocked it gently with the kettle. Hard to believe that such light contact could break it, maybe it was just bad luck.

Does anyone know of a plastic decanter or server that fits an 02 V60? All the ones I can find are glass but I would prefer plastic to prevent any future pre-first coffee of the day accidents.


----------

